#  Der kleine Patient >   Gallenblase leert sich bei meinem Sohn nicht. >

## silvi27

Hallo,
am Freitag war ich mit meinem fast 13jährigem Sohn in der Kinderklinik zum Ultraschall der Gallenblase. Die Gallenblase meines Sohnes leert sich nach dem Essen nicht. Gott sei Dank, konnte der Arzt in der Kinderklink nichts feststellen. 
Normal wäre aber eine volle Gallenblase auch nicht. Meinte der Arzt.
Da ich immer sehr ängstlich bin, was mein Kind betrifft, mache ich mir jetzt große Gedanken, dass doch etwas SCHLIMMERS dahinter steckt. Schmerzen hat mein Sohn keine. Er ist total fit. Die große Gallenblase wurde zufällig beim Kinderarzt festgestellt. 
Auch hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, die mir nicht beantwortet wurden.
Kann eine Gallenblase platzen?
Wie soll ich mich verhalten wenn mein Kind nun mal Bauchweh bekommt? Woher weiß man ob die Bauchweh von der Galle kommen oder ob es z.B. nur ein Blähbauch ist?
Der Kinderarzt meinte, es können auch eine Entzündung sein. Blut wurde aber keins abgenommen. Schon komisch, oder?
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat.
LG Silvi27

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Silvi 
wenn sich die Galle nicht entleeren würde, würde dein Sohn gelb werden (Ikterus).
Als erstes würdest du dies im Weiß der Augen sehen, später auch die Haut.
Außerdem wäre der Stuhl deines Sohnes weißlich und nicht braun.
Wenn der Stuhl braun ist, arbeitet und entleert sich die Galle normal.
Schmerzen hätte er dann auch, diese wären wahrscheinlich Kolikartig (starke Schmerzen, die in Wellen kommen). 
Ob die große Gallenblase einen Krankheitswert hat, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich die Untersuchungsergebnisse nicht kenne.
Hast du evtl. den Befund vom Ultraschall? Dort steht doch sicher, was der Untersucher vermutet. 
Mit Sicherheit sollte das ganze weiter Beobachtet werden, aber ich denke nicht, dass du dir große Sorgen machen musst. 
Liebe Grüße und herzlich Willkommen 
Michael

----------


## sony

hallo silvi 
die gallenblase kann wirklich platzen.  
ich weiss nicht, wie das bei einem kind ist. 
mein mann hatte seit einiger zeit immer wieder magenkrämpfe und als die vom arzt verschriebenen medis nicht mehr wirkten, habe ich den hausdoc angerufen. er hat ihn dann sofort als notfall kommen lassen und direkt als notfall in die klinik eingewiesen. 
das war letzten freitag. morgen wird ihm nun die gallenblase entfernt.

----------

